# Interesting project



## Chris Geeo (Mar 19, 2016)

Had a request from a friend to build him a Vaporizer Mod. Basically it is the Part that the batteries go in which contains a computer chip to control a tank that has the heating element and liquid in it. Anyways, kinda turned out pretty nice if i must say so.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 8


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 19, 2016)

Pretty Nice???

Dude... That is awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2016)

Chris Geeo said:


> Had a request from a friend to build him a Vaporizer Mod. Basically it is the Part that the batteries go in which contains a computer chip to control a tank that has the heating element and liquid in it.



THANK YOU for explaining what a "vape mod" actually is. We have had many members post their vape mods but I never really understood what _mod _meant ... I just figured it meant 'modification' but that never made sense to me since they were all new.  By your description that it holds batteries and a chip (which I never knew) I now know it refers to 'module'. Thanks for the explanation.

And I agree with Rocky that thing looks fantastic.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 19, 2016)

Looks pretty! Although I can't stand this vape thing and massive amounts of smoke created from them... Haha. Good work tho!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 19, 2016)

Kevin said:


> THANK YOU for explaining what a "vape mod" actually is. We have had many members post their vape mods but I never really understood what _mod _meant ... I just figured it meant 'modification' but that never made sense to me since they were all new.  By your description that it holds batteries and a chip (which I never knew) I now know it refers to 'module'. Thanks for the explanation.
> 
> And I agree with Rocky that thing looks fantastic.


Thanks Kevin! I have made several f them out of other materials but this is the first one out of stab wood and acrylic. They call them a "MOD" due to the fact that when vaping was still new. People would actually "Mod" flashlights or other similar object to create a battery holder so to speak. Not all "MODS" have a computer chip in them. THose are called a mechanical mod and they simply work straight from the battery. It is in all rights a module but the name just stuck and has become known as just that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Mar 19, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Looks pretty! Although I can't stand this vape thing and massive amounts of smoke created from them... Haha. Good work tho!



I have to say...I started as a way to stop smoking. It has definitely helped with that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 19, 2016)

Chris Geeo said:


> I have to say...I started as a way to stop smoking. It has definitely helped with that.



I should clarify... When used in the way you describe I am all for them! 

I just have a buddy who promotes how healthy they are and less expensive than smoking... He's full of it. He also claims now it's a lifestyle... LOL! 

I smoked a cigarette in my little workshop and it barely gets smoky. 2 rips off that thing he has it looks like cheech and chong were in there. I find it very hard to believe to introducing all that vapor into your lungs is good. I know lots of people who have gotten very sick from them.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 19, 2016)

Chris Geeo said:


> ... They call them a "MOD" due to the fact that when vaping was still new. People would actually "Mod" flashlights or other similar object to create a battery holder so to speak. ...



Okay so I was accidentally correct all that time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2016)

That does look very nice. However I myself am not a fan of em.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 19, 2016)

I like the looks of the blank.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## HomeBody (Mar 20, 2016)

Look for an old thread called "Vape Mods". There were more replies to that thread than any other non permanent thread on this forum. I'd say from the replies that vaping is pretty popular. Nice mod there Chris. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 6, 2016)

While in Billings yesterday I saw a store that is nothing but these things, so I went in to see what all the noise is about. This place had like 200 different models of these things and not a single one made of wood. We discussed me making cases and they were more interested in me just making the entire units instead. They took apart several different types and it sure looks like free money to me.
I looked into a few of the brands that they carry last night and for high end units it's going to be about $100 just in parts!OUCH! I can say for sure that more research is happening before I jump into this one.
My opinion on the whole thing is that it could be a good alternative to other addictions, but it sure looks to me like it's turned into more of a fad. The shop I visited is having a big "Vape Off" sometime soon and is having games and competitions. I've got a dollar saying someone breaks out a hacky sack.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 6, 2016)

Yea Allan but those custom ones fetch some huge money... Be careful building them I've heard they can make a real nice hand grenade if not done properly!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MKTacop (Apr 6, 2016)

VERY nice Mod sir! As someone who uses a mod on a daily basis, I'd be proud to display that one!


----------



## justallan (Apr 6, 2016)

The liability issue is already a concern that I have and will definitely be looking into more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Apr 17, 2016)

Figured I add some more pics of some more vape mods I've done recently.

Maple Burl and Alumilite




Maple Burl and Alumilite




Maple Burl and Alumilite




Olive Burl and Alumilite




Olive Burl and Alumilite

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2016)

Cool. Nicely done.

Side question...what is the picture on your fb page? It looks like wood. But my phone wont let me enlarge it...


----------



## Chris Geeo (Apr 17, 2016)

It's petrified wood


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2016)

Ah...very cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Apr 17, 2016)

Very nice stuff for darned sure.
@Chris Geeo I just read a post on your FB page basically saying if folks needed something made to copy someone else's work to go talk to that person. Very well said Brother, it says a lot about you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Josh Hobdey (Apr 17, 2016)

If I still vaped I'd definitely be hitting you up on one of those! They are very nice! I remember making my first mod 2 years ago out of an altoids can. LOL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris Geeo (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for the compliment @justallan I enjoy letting the material telling me what should be in it. Plus, I just cant bring myself to copy someone elses hardwork and vision. I understand how much time and thought goes into creating a new product and cant bring myself to rob them of that. Not to mention I dont care for my legacy to be known for being a clone artist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

